# 2 woodies urgently need adoption in UK.



## Nat37 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everyone. I joined this forum as 1 week ago 2 woodie chicks landed practically on my doorstep when their nest was blown down in a storm. They,ve been having 4-5 20ml feeds a day of porridge or egg food which they now take from a large nozzled syringe in pea size drops placed on the lower beak. They seem healthy and lively and I guessed from the pix on the forum they were 12- 14 days last tuesday but really I don't know. I have searched through many of the threads and found such great and useful advice here so a big thankyou to everyone for posting as its got us through this week Heres a pic taken 1 week ago









However now a problem has arisen in that I must work abroad in 3 weeks time for 6 weeks so am desparate to find a sanctuary who would be able to take these 2 beauties on. I live in East Anglia, UK and would be prepared to travel to the right place, but preferably within 300km. Does anyone have any knowledge of anyone who takes woddies? Thanks. Nat.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

North of Norwich there is a sanctuary/rescue called Hallswood. 

http://www.hallswood.co.uk/

Liz and Keith definitely take woodies (and ferals, and doves) - we took a bunch of (now) half-grown woodies there this weekend, in fact. 

Maybe it'll be within range for you

John


----------



## Nat37 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help John. I have phoned them and am taking them there on Sunday


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for taking them in and looking after them 

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

So glad this worked out. You've done a fine job with them.


----------

